# Rocky 11/27: Was it me?



## HerePishyPishy (Jan 22, 2007)

Was it me or was Rocky extremely slow (fishing) this morning? I had one on for 5 seconds and saw another on for maybe 20 seconds. I _heard_ reports of some lucky a bit upstream but saw nothing else hooked where I was. I threw multiple colors and both steely and salmon eggs.

Any luck?


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Was also out with three buddies of mine and only caught one between the three of us. Talked to a bunch of guys and they had the same, lousy luck. I did get out monday and caught two on consecutive drifts in the afternoon, and my dad hooked up with one his first time ever steelie fishing.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

No big run of fish in the Rocky yet. East side is getting lots of :B .


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I hear the rocky will be good this weekend


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

dcfisherman said:


> I hear the rocky will be good this weekend


Did the fish tell you that??

It should be perfect this weekend. Of course perfect does not mean the fish will bite.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Amen to that!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I fished the rocky last weekend, failed all over myself 

I'll be back. *is made of metal, with red eyes, and fake awesome muscles*


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Fished an upper stretch of the rock today and didn't see anything, feel anything or smell anything that resembled a fish. Did find a canoe but I'll make that a separate post.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I was out there today. Neither 3 of my buddies or myself got any, but saw 3 fish get landed by other people. Fished right by the nature center and between the two bridges by Lorain? and 480? (i think those are the roads)


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

dcfisherman said:


> I hear the rocky will be good this weekend


I heard the East side tribs will be on fire!


----------



## HerePishyPishy (Jan 22, 2007)

Well to follow up on this... Rocky is bad from what I can tell. I know some of you are aware but there just doesn't seem to be good quantities in the water. I have fished many holes over the last few days and a fish here... there...but nothing consistent. I went 4 for 5 Friday afternoon which at this point I consider really good for the Rock. I hardly see anyone else in money holes doing anything either.

Go East. Unfortunately, I didn't because I don't know those waters very well. I want to try to get out there with someone who knows the waters for a start.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been hearing really good reports from the Rocky as of late!!! East is dead!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Contrary to some rumors the Rocky has been slow! Many more fish out east. You just have to know where to go and how to catch them.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Same thing with the Rock, you just have to know where to go! THe fish are defintitely in there!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not denying the fact that they are in there. There are some, not just as many as there are in the eastern tribs. East side gets all those PA fish also.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

More fish equals more fishermen too!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

More water out east to spread those fisherman out.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> More water out east to spread those fisherman out.


and from my experience tougher access. The easy access of the rock makes a lot of spots too crowded. But i guess walking is the solution to the problem in either case.


----------

